# The full glory of Ludwigia . . . "Pantanal"



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

This is a fine stem of _Ludwigia inclinata_ var. _verticillata_ "Pantanal" which was unshaded just a couple days ago. A couple more days and it will be larger and redder.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

That looks a lot like L cuba. I didn't realize they were so close in resemblance. I thought pantanal had finer leaves?


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

jeff5614 said:


> That looks a lot like L cuba. I didn't realize they were so close in resemblance. I thought pantanal had finer leaves?


Under moderate light Pantanal gets finer and more spaced out leaves. In 0KH and 600+ PAR my older leaves of Pantanal can get much wider than L...cuba.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Beautiful pic. I've seen this tank in person and can say that the full tank pictures will be spectacular when it's ready.


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome colors! It has a beautiful transition from red to orange to yellow and then to a slight hint of green. Almost like some sort of a sun burst!! Nicely done! Don't hold back on the photos, keep them coming!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks awesome! Can't wait to start growing it


----------



## greentin (Jul 25, 2009)

What kind of lights are you using? They look very nice by the way. I had them a few years ago and can't get them as colorful as yours.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Save a high-res version of that photo! We might have a place for it in a publication someday.......


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

That looks absolutely stunning! I would love to see what the rest of your aquarium looks like. Do you have any photographs posted anywhere?


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

tranr said:


> That looks absolutely stunning! I would love to see what the rest of your aquarium looks like. Do you have any photographs posted anywhere?


Slowly but surely I am releasing pictures of my plants and tank as it matures and develops. Look up some of my other posts to see some otehr pics I have linked here on APC.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 18, 2009)

Let us know when stems go up for sale!!! hehe


----------

